# Ποιος σκοτώνει τη γλώσσα;



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Αυτό το πήρα χαμπάρι από το ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου:

Ο πολιτιστικός σύλλογος Διαδρομές παρουσιάζει τον συγγραφέα των βιβλίων «Πλαθολόγιο Λέξεων» και «Στα πρόθυρα Γραμματικής Κλίσης» Λύο Καλοβυρνά σε μια εκδήλωση με τίτλο «Ποιος σκοτώνει τη γλώσσα;».

Θέμα: πλάθουμε τη γλώσσα ή μας πλάθει αυτή; Γλωσσικός ρατσισμός και λέξεις από άλλους κήπους. Για τον συγγραφέα θα μιλήσει ο Άρης Δημοκίδης, συγγραφέας και αρθρογράφος. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον Λύο Καλοβυρνά μπορείτε να βρείτε στο site του www.lyo.gr

*Παρασκευή 10 Απριλίου 2009 και ώρα 20:30*
Στην αίθουσα της Νέας Δημοτικής Βιβλιοθήκης Καβάλας

*Όλη η εκδήλωση θα μεταδοθεί ζωντανά από το ίντερνετ, στη διεύθυνση του Πολιτιστικού Συλλόγου Διαδρομές www.diadromes.net με δυνατότητα παρεμβάσεων και σχολίων απ’ όσους επιλέξουν να την παρακολουθήσουν διαδικτυακά.*


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2009)

Θα ξεκινήσει σε λίγο η διαδικτυακή μετάδοση της εκδήλωσης από το http://www.diadromes.net/ .


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Apr 10, 2009)

*Και τα δύο ισχύουν*

Η γλώσσα τόσο πλάθει εμάς όσο και εμείς πλάθουμε εκείνη.
Η γλώσσα, με άλλα λόγια, είναι ταυτόχρονα σημειωτική (semiotic) και σημογόνος (semogenic) και διά της γλώσσας διερμηνεύουμε (construe) τον —εξωτερικό και εσωτερικό— κόσμο και (ανα-)διαδραματίζουμε ((re-)enact) τους κοινωνικούς μας ρόλους και τους κοινωνικούς μας συσχετισμούς εν γένει.


----------



## Costas (Apr 11, 2009)

Η δική μου σύνδεση ήταν προβληματική (κοφτό μακαρονάκι), κι έτσι τη διέκοψα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2009)

Ούτε εγώ κατάφερα να συνδεθώ.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2009)

Εμένα δεν έκανε διακοπές, αλλά ήταν τόοοοσο σιγά που με εκνεύρισε και το έκλεισα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 11, 2009)

Εγώ συνδέθηκα, όχι από την αρχή, αλλά δεν άκουγα καλά. Ήταν σιγά, αλλά όχι μόνο. Ήθελε πολύ κόπο για να παρακολουθήσεις.


----------

